# Yearling or a trained horse?



## RhiannaShea (Aug 8, 2016)

I really want a bigger riding pony but I don't know whether to get a fully trained all rounder/jumper or a yearling my horse is best friends with, i just need some advice as I don't want to miss out on the yearlong and regret it but I need to make an informed decision


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You'll be paying for the yearlings upkeep for at least two years before you can start to ride it - really all comes down to whether just owning a horse is pleasurable enough to want to do that or if riding is equally important too you


----------



## RhiannaShea (Aug 8, 2016)

owning a horse is as pleasurable but i have started riding again so i'd love to continue to ride, i just don't want to regret my decision


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

Is there a reason you are unable to ride your current horse?


----------



## RhiannaShea (Aug 8, 2016)

shes getting too small so i have some one part loaning her but i cannot sell her,


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think a horse that's at least ready to ride now would suit your needs better then


----------



## RhiannaShea (Aug 8, 2016)

i hate that that is true, going to break my heart saying bye to Willow, she's such a gentle and sweet horse, but i need to be sensible, thank you


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I would go with the trained horse as well. It would work out better for you.


----------



## RhiannaShea (Aug 8, 2016)

PoptartShop said:


> I would go with the trained horse as well. It would work out better for you.


I have been doing, made my decision now and saving the stable until I've found one


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

There is only a few main reason, JMO, for buying a young prospect, versus a horse already trained, that you can try out under saddle

The horse is well bred, and relatively cheap, compared to a finished horse with that breeding, AND, you have the ability to either train that horse yourself, or the financial means to invest in training, way beyond a month

You wish to complete in some sort of young horse futurity, thus need a horse that has not been messed up, and one that is young enough to still be eligible, once trained
Beyond that, the cheapest part often, of owning a horse, is the purchase price
A horse already trained, does not need several years of feeding investment, then training money, before you can ride it


----------



## diamondsmequestrian (Sep 26, 2016)

Honestly, it comes down to what your up for. I bought a yearling instead of a fully trained horse and to be honest I think you will always regret what you didn't do. My yearling has amazing breeding, pretty as can be, and was close to my hometown. Ask yourself if your able to wait that 1 - 2 years where you can't get on their back, it's allll ground work. Ask yourself if your up to working with that youngster, especially if it's a stud (they usually aren't gelded yet when you get them), every day. Honestly, I was scared to death of my yearling a month after I got him. He bit people, he severely injured my dog, he would run as fast as he could up to you. It was horrible. He got gelded and his attitude changed for the better. He's never bitten me, but he still does bite the woman that takes care of him, but it's because she lets him do it and part of it is because she's the 'food machine' for him, but he doesn't do it if I'm with her. Ask yourself what your top priorities are in a horse; pedigree, conformation, color, training... etc. If you find a horse that is trained and has a lot of those qualities you want get it. If you find a yearling that has most the qualities you want but isn't trained get it. All my advice to you is ask yourself what you want/want to do and you'll know when you see that perfect horse.


----------

